# Low AMH at 27



## Evie.S (Jun 3, 2017)

Hello! I posted this in another section but just found this one and think it may be more appropriate so sorry for reposting!

It seems like I have another issue to add to my list. Long story short, I have a history of recurrent miscarriages and recently my consultant dropped her "bad luck" theory in favour of a "faulty gene" theory. So I'm currently waiting for a referral to Clinical Genetics to try and find out what our odds of success are, and most likely to get a referral for IVF with PGD. 

Since I have nothing to do but wait, I decided to go for a private AMH test, I guess to see if we're likely to have plenty of eggs for IVF and thus increase our chances of having normal embryos. I have read that poor egg quality (which I'm sure I have) can lower AMH so wasn't expecting an amazing number, but given I got pregnant 6 times in less than 2 years (all miscarriages between 4-19 weeks) I didn't think it would be terribly low. My results came back as 4.4 pmol/L. Reference range for my age group (25 - 29) is 6.4 - 70  

Now most of what I read on the internet about low AMH at a young age either says it doesn't mean anything or it seems to focus on the premise that I may have less eggs but they will be good quality. I know mine are certainly not great quality, so I guess my question is, does this mean I have crap eggs AND few of them? Or is it possible that the low quality issue is bringing my AMH down? Sorry if I sound thick, I've read about it but it's hard to find accurate information. I just want to try and understand if the situation is dire enough that we should give up on the wait for NHS funding, take out a loan and do IVF with PGD on our own. 

My FSH a year ago was 6.4 and LH 3.4 (only bloods I ever managed to get out of my useless old GP) and I generally have regular ovulation but in the last two cycles it seems to have happened around CD12 instead of my usual CD14/15. I'm trying not to freak out about it but of course I have also read that once your egg reserve starts dwindling you start to ovulate earlier. Only different thing is that I started to take B-Complex, could this cause early ovulation?

Sorry for so many questions, I'm trying to hold on to hope that such a low AMH for my age isn't dooming us to donor eggs but I will admit it was a hard blow to see the number and I have no one to talk to about it. Any advice would be great, thank you xx


----------



## WatermelonBelly (May 18, 2017)

Have you been investigated for recurrent miscarriages? I wouldn't be worrying about egg quality or AMH if you've carried babies as late as 19 weeks.


----------

